# hétköznap



## Encolpius

Ha mondjuk egy járat csak hétköznap jár, akkor jár szombaton? Köszönöm.


----------



## AndrasBP

Nem, a "hétköznap" jelentése "munkanapokon", márpedig a szombat nem esik bele az ötnapos munkahétbe. Régen, 30-40 éve persze még nem így volt.


----------



## Encolpius

Igen, én is úgy tudtam. 
Az Akadémia Kiadó értelmező szótárában ez a definíció áll: 
*hétköznap *B I. fn Két vasárnap közötti nap, nem ünnepnap. | _vál_ Eseménytelen, dolgos nap. *Az élet hétköznapjai.* 
II. (hsz-ként) Ilyen nap(ok)on. *Csak hétköznap jár.*


----------



## franknagy

Más a "hétköznap" szó hétköznapi jelentése, mint a menetrendbéli jelentése.


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem ma már a szombatot inkább _hétvégi _napnak érzékeljük (úgy mint a vasárnapot), tehát már nem _hétköznapinak_. A _munkanap _jelentése annyiban más (gondolom), hogy hétköznap is lehet ünnep, ami esetleg nem _munkanap_, de _hétköznapnak _számít.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, francis, de nem akkor, ha pl. ruháról van szó, ami lehet _hétköznapi_ vagy _ünnepi_. (Tehát, ha pl. keddre esik egy ünnep, akkor kedden vesszük fel az ünnepi ruhát.)


----------



## francisgranada

Igen . Eredetileg a vasárnap is ünnepnek számított (beleértve az öltözködést is), tehát ilyen értelmeben csak _ünnepnapok _és _hétköznapok _voltak_. _Később a szombat munkaszüneti nappá vált és a vasárnapot ma már nem tartjuk ünnepnek (öltözködés szempontjából se), viszont vannak állami és egyházi ünnepek is, amelyek hétköznapra esnek, de nem munkaszüneti napok_ ... _Úgyhogy nem csodálom, hogy nem elég egyértelmű a szóhasználat.


----------



## Encolpius

Közben eszembe jutott, hogy megvan a Tinta Könyvkiadó szótára is (nem szeretem), és ebben ez áll (még nagyobb káosz): 
1. Két vasárnap közti napok egyike. Hétköznap nem jár templomba, csak vasárnap.
2. Munkával töltött nap. Hétköznap minden üzlet nyitva tart.


----------



## xdya

A szombat a menetrendekben szabadnapként szerepel. A vasárnap és ünnepnapok munkaszüneti napok, a többi pedig hétköznap.


----------



## tvigh

Szerintem a "hétköznap" jelentését inkább valami ellenében tudjuk meghatározni. Hétköznap öltönyt veszek fel, míg hétvégén kényelmesebb ruhát. Ekkor a hétköznap nyilvánvalóan "hétfőtől péntekig" jelentésben áll. A Tinta-féle szótár is ezt a megközelítést tükrözi. Olyan nap, amely nem tüntethető ki a mondatban használt módon. Például amelyek nem munkaszüneti napok, nem ünnepek, nem hétvégi napok stb.


----------

